# Newbie Needs Help! Please



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

Well lets start off by saying that a friend of mine has made me catch the fly fishing bug and now I cannot get the thought of catching reds and trout on the fly!! All of the pictures on this fly fishing forum don't help either and just fuels the fire even more!! I do not have any fly fishing equipment and don't know where to start! I will be fishing in East and West Matagorda bays for Redfish and Trout and need advice on what reel,rod,line,backing,leader,tippet,and lures to start with. I have done some research and think I need a 7 wt. as an all around weight for my type of fishing. Also what are the differences between a leader and a tippet and do you need both? Do you use floating line or sinking line for the bays? Like I said I'm clueless about all of this and any advice is appreciated! Thanks Jason


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

*Fly Fishing*

WELCOME TO A GREAT SPORT AND MANY NEW FRIENDS TO MEET.... I WOULD ADVISE THAT YOU GO TO F..T.U. LOCATED ON I-45S AND FUQUA AND SPEAK TO ANDY PACKMORE..... HE IS VERY FRIENDLY AND CAN ANSWER ANY QUESTION THAT YOU FIRE AT HIM...... THEY HAVE A GREAT SELECTION OF EQUIPMENT I.E. SIMMS, SAGE, TIBOR, ABLE, UMPQUA, RIO, S. ANGLER, ROSS, FISHPOND AND SCOTT TO NAME A FEW. THEY ARE OPEN TODAY. 281-481-6838.... GOOD LUCK

JEROME


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Welcome to the club! Well, almost...

I suggest spending some quality time with one of the great flyshops if you're in Houston. Orvis, Cut Rate, and iFly the Angler's Edge all have excellent equipment and advice. The guys in all of these shops are experienced and very helpful without trying to sell you everything in the store. They will also line up a lesson or two for you which are mandatory if you really want to get into the sport.

You'll have rod choices from about $200 to nearly $800. The Temple Fork Outfitter (TFO) rods are at or near the bottom end of the price range and I think their 7 wt TiCR is a great redfish rod. I put an 8 wt line on it mainly because I use it for sight casting off my boat and I like the rod to load a little more quickly for some shorter shots.

Almost any reel will suffice, honestly. I love the beautiful machinery of the Tibor Everglades reel, but there are many good saltwater reels from about $150 on up. Most will hold 150 yards or so of backing which is more than you'll need for anything that you'll hook.

For fly lines, just get a floating weight forward line. Ask for the shops recommendations, but there are specific saltwater flats models made for our type of fishing. Orvis, Scientific Anglers, and others make fine lines.

A good basic leader is a tapered 9 footer which ends in about 10 or 12 pound test. Buy a few of them as you'll inevitably tangle up some with "wind knots".

Also get a spool of 10 or 12 pound tippet, or "0X" if labeled that way. You can get mono or flourocarbon, and I don't think our fish care much. I usually tie about 18 inches of this tippet to the end of the leader. This lets me change flies several times before running out of tippet. The tippet isn't technically necessay, you can tie directly to the end of the leader. However, if you start changing flies, you'll be cutting up the leader, reducing it's length, and getting into the the heavier part of the leader as it tapers up to about 40 lb strength. It's better just to tie on a tippet and change it as necessary. Use a surgeons's knot for an easy connection between the leader and tippet.

For flies, you can get a few or a few hundred, depending on your level of obsession. For a "starting lineup" for redfish I'd get a few VIP poppers (I know Cut Rate has them). I"m not sure the color makes any difference and I've caught them on green, orange, red, etc. Also get a few spoon flies like the Dupre or Horbey ones. The Horbey's are a little smaller lighter which makes casting a bit easier. I'd get them in maroon and/or gold/orange. Then you'll need a shrimpy fly of some sort, and there are many to choose from. Most will recommend Clouser minnows and it's hard to go wrong with them. They're very versatile for reds and trout, but be sure to get them in different weights (eye types) depending on the type of water you're fishing. Chartreuse and white is a good choice, but I also like gray/white, and black. I'd also get one type of suspending or very slow sinking fly. I like Billy Trimble's Chicken flies, but ask the fly shop for their favorites. You need something you can toss in less than a foot of water that suspends above the grass line (and doesn't pick up grass too easily).

Okay, that's plenty for you to get started. Lessons, practice, and leaving the other rods at home is key to getting a good start!

Bruce


----------



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

Wow! Bruce are your hands tired of typing?LOL Man I want to thank both of you guys for all of the information and can't wait to get into this sport! This forum is a great place to learn things and I'm glad people are still willing to help introduce others to the sport they love! Can't wait to get started and maybe get a few pictures on here myself!!


----------



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

What size of fly do I use?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Salty, I mainly use size 4 and 2 hooks when I'm tying my own.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

fish with a fly guide once or twice if you have the means, watch em attentively, ask questions, and let them coach you on your casting, you won't regret it.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I am new to fly fishing too! So, I wish you the best! I am still learning and have a LONG way to go!!!

FTU and Orvis put on several summer workshops to teach and review the basics of fly casting, technique, and determing what types of equipment to use in what fishing environment. The classes are about 6 hours long and are pretty informative. Check out their websites for more information.

Alos, try to go with a guide the first time or two. You learn so much by watching! I, personally, have learned a lot from Capt. Richard Pevey (www.fishshallowwater.com). Send him a PM or check out his website. I know that he loves to take fly fishing charters. Fly fishing is his passion! Aaside from that, he is an awesome fly fisherman.

Good luck! Oh, and Bruce - GREAT response! Wow!


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

For flies you may want to check out this guides website. He makes some of his own and they have proven effective. He also has TFO equipment.

http://www.lagunamadre.net/Forsale.htm


----------

